# Sticky  The new WUS marketplace is launched.



## WatchSeekr

Hey all,

Next week we will be launching the new Marketplace feature on the site. This also will be released with a new rating system.

Once the feature is launched you will be able to use a new post type format within specific Marketplace nodes.

*What is a Marketplace?*
Marketplace is a new tool-set that will enhance current Classifieds sections and increase buyer / seller confidence. If you have feedback for us, please drop a note below.

*Current tools available:

Create posts as 'Buy/Sell/Trade' (only available within specific nodes)*
Please note, the “Discussion” post type will only be available to Moderators and Admins in marketplace sections to allow for posting rules and other material. Registered users will only be able to use “Buy/Sell” post types within the marketplace.








This is configurable in the admin pane within the node setting



















Choose a listing type for buying or selling or trading.
In the future you will be able to set a default for listing type








This will format the listing in a nicely presented view for users to see your listing


















*Marking Items as Completed (Sold/Bought/Traded)*
On the listing itself, you can now mark the item as sold/bought or traded. This will help any future viewers know the status of your listing. You will be able to revert back to an active status shortly.









*Images*
Click the Upload Image button and it will take your images and create a gallery for you as well as a preview thumbnail on the listing itself!









*Pricing*
We have set the default to USD for now but you have the option to select a currency that applies to your listing item. We will also be looking to add the Hong Kong dollar as an option as well.











*Location*
Entirely optional but will help other users know where your listing resides










*A Home for Marketplace Listings*
Consolidated view of all the listings on the community with some advanced filters and sorting capabilities.




























*Marketplace Rating*
A reputation system (similar to iTrader plugin of the past) that will allow buyers and sellers to rate, comment and review each other based on their experience in our marketplace. This is a part of our overall effort to help build credibility for buyers and sellers in our marketplace.

You can find this on the listing itself. This is currently only available on the listings created in the enhanced classified listings. You can find your ratings on your user profile page.

























*Improved User Profile*








-----

Please add your feedback and help questions to THIS THREAD. 

- Community Support Team


----------

